# rent or buy?



## KarateMomUSA (Nov 4, 2010)

I see the new Karate Kid video is out. Should I rent it or buy it?


----------



## Drac (Nov 4, 2010)

Your choice..I rented it first to see if it was ok, I will soon purchase it as it was better that ok..


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 5, 2010)

It's worth watching more than once.

Rick


----------



## harlan (Nov 5, 2010)

Neither. It was wushu workover of the original.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd rent it first. If you think it's worth owning after watching it, then you can buy it.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks.  The boys liked the idea of how Jackie Chan trained Jaden Smith with the coat on, coat off and drop and how it dealt with the school bully. They liked the younger kids in the movie. That feedback was from them. Thanks again.


----------

